# Can you look my poodles back?



## MinniePoo (Apr 16, 2017)

And here are some photos of him with more hair.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would not worry about his back - many shy and nervous dogs curve their backs and tuck their tails under, especially when they are greeting other dogs or people. Look at him when he is happy and relaxed, with his tail up, and you will get a much better idea of his natural back line. A slightly curved or roach back is considered a fault in the show ring, but isn't a problem for a pet dog. He is certainly slender, but if your vet is happy with his weight and that he is healthy I would not worry about that either - far better a little on the slim side than too heavy!

He is a beautiful boy - welcome to the forum!


----------



## MinniePoo (Apr 16, 2017)

Fjm thanks a lot for your answer! It is really not important to us, and his health is the only thing I care about. But it is kind of strange that breeder hasn't mentioned it when she checked him up. I'm just worried that I maybe didn't took good care of him, but I really did my best. 

About his weight, he is really active dog, we play all the time, even while I work (lucky dog, I know) and we walk a lot. So maybe that is why he is not gaining weight. But now in miami clip he really looks like a hungry dog  maybe if vet would see him now.. haha 

Thanks again for answering, this wonderful forum was really helpful to me even before I was registrated here.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

He looks fine to me ! His back is fine and his weight seems good. Here is Merlin, scared and anxious type dog. You can see his back looks more or less arched, depending on how he is standing. Merlin is just as thin as your dog, amd his weight is perfect. 6 pounds or so and 11 1/2 inches.


----------



## MinniePoo (Apr 16, 2017)

Hey Dechi thanks a lot! My boy is around 12 inches, and 8,3 pounds. His parents are toys, 10 inches both, but he is a bit taller than expected. Still - with a toy weight  Breeder told me he needs to add at least a pound, but I don't know how


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

His weight looks perfect to me. As long as you can't see the ribs, but you can easily feel them, and the spine and hip bones are not protruding, he is a great weight. He has a roach back, as fjm said, which is a conformation fault, but usually not a concern otherwise. All three of my dogs have roach backs, and the poodles are from show breeders.


----------



## MinniePoo (Apr 16, 2017)

Zooeysmom I really appreciate the answer! I guess his back shape was probably formed due to his personality. But if that is not something that is going to become a health problem - I'm fine. 

His hips are really easily felt, and that was breeder's main concerne, and ribs are fine.

The funny thing is I also have a female labrador and our vet was the only person that was telling us she is not too thin







and I was also worried all the time, but she is a verry picky eater. Now she is 5 years old, and without any change in feeding regime, she finally looks like a normal labrador, not a vizsla









Hope my poodle boy will also gain some muscles in some time


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'd maybe add a tablespoon of food at each meal until the hips are a little more padded. And building muscle is good too!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is generally fine for a dog to feel a bit "ribby" but you want to not prominently feel or see the spiny parts of the vertebrae along the dorsal midline. You also don't want to feel or easily see the tops of the two pelvic bones. They should be well covered. I think your dog looks fine in the pictures you posted and suspect the roach back may be related to how he is standing and perhaps a bit of nerves (maybe from you worrying). As others have said it is better to be on the thin side of the normal range.


----------



## MinniePoo (Apr 16, 2017)

Well, he certainly is a bit thin, and his back certainly looks roach a lot of time if not all the time. The thing with adding food simply doesn't work, because he is like programmed! He eats exactly the same amount every time. I've tried to give him 3rd meal during the day, but then he eats less in the evening. Breeder told me not to include any other food if he eats dry food, I don't know if that is a good advice. 

I'm really surprised that such an experienced breeder (20 years in breeding business) didn't noticed his roach back since that is such a big conformation fault. I didn't notice it with all the hair, but I really don't know anything about those things. Also, we met another breeder at grooming salon, and he was checking him out really carefully, and was disappointed we're not showing him because he would like him for one of his bitches. 

My question is, how can he build some more muscles? Since I hope that could maybe improve his situation. We really play a lot, he is running and jumping like crazy, and people are usually surprised how strong and fast he actually is. Don't know what else can I do for him.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have found long walks are the best way to build muscla on my dogs - not route marches, but steadily building up the distance and enjoying the sniffs and scenery along the way. Running and bouncing and playing also help, of course, but steady walking makes the big difference for mine. Swimming is excellent, but that really needs to be under qualified supervision to be safe, while walking is something most of us can do!

If you really think he needs to gain some weight look up Satin balls on here - irresistable fattening goodies for dogs! You can add up to 20% by calories of healthy food to his kibble without significantly unbalancing his diet, although you don't want to overdo it and make him too fat! If two well-qualified poodle people have assessed your dog without mentioning his back I suspect the apparent roach is down to how he stands - I would work on building his confidence around all sorts of people, places and things, and just having fun. He is obviously happy and healthy, and those are the most important things!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with fjm on the nature and build up of duration for exercise to build muscle. If he is building muscle he will eat more to fuel that process.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I think if he gets to walk and run a few hours a day, his muscles are probably fine.

His back looks a little long to me, maybe that's why it appears roached. Poodles are supposed to be square dog, ie in your case he should be 12 inches high at the withers x 12 inches long. On one of the pictures it looks like he might be 13 or 14 inches.

My dog appears square in comparison but he is also longer, maybe 1 inch longer than his height.


----------



## MinniePoo (Apr 16, 2017)

Yes, he is longer than he is tall, that's for sure. Probably you're right, that's why he is curving his back. Today I was watching him during play outside, when something surprised him, he lifted his tail up and his back looked straight, although his back legs were a little bit streached out at that moment. But I can't get him to stand like that when I want. 

He gets plenty of exercise, he is a super active dog, just sometimes our walks are not long enough because of climate, we have really long and cold winters. But he gets to run and jump inside a lot. 

And again, thanks everyone!


----------

